# One more whatsit for the night.



## 480sparky (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

The inside of a bolt circa 1932


----------



## nmoody (Feb 10, 2012)

Grind wheel?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 11, 2012)

Hint time:

It's metal, but I don't know what kind.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2012)

Another hint: This can handle a lot of power.


----------



## ryanwaff (Feb 13, 2012)

My guess is one of the sockets for a plug?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2012)

ryanwaff said:


> My guess is one of the sockets for a plug?



Nope, not a plug.  I'm assuming you're using the European standard of round holes in your power outlets.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 14, 2012)

No one?  Any one?


OK, another hint:  The holes aren't really used.... they're a throwback to the 'old days'.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow.... really?.......... No one?

OK, next hint..... we all have _dozens_ of these in our homes and offices.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 15, 2012)

Man, I'm completely stumped.


----------



## Zembonez (Feb 15, 2012)

Stumped as well. Dozens huh?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 15, 2012)

Zembonez said:


> Stumped as well. Dozens huh?



Some folks might own a hundred of 'em.


----------



## cguron (Feb 15, 2012)

Light fixture in a dirty swimming pool? I do not think it is.


----------



## Desi (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, this is just torture.  Could it be the hole at the end of one of the blades of a standard electrical plug?  It is the only thing I can think of that is old fashioned and serves no purpose, that I may have a hundred of and that handles a lot of power.  I know, your said it's not a plug.

Thanks for all these "whatsits".  It is fun playing.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 15, 2012)

Desi said:


> It is the only thing I can think of that is old fashioned and serves no purpose, that I may have a hundred of and that handles a lot of power.  I know, your said it's not a plug.


...The hole looks too small to me - and those holes actually do serve a purpose.

Can't think of anything that might look like that and have a hole that isn't used...


----------



## shuttervelocity (Feb 15, 2012)

Good one.  Are these the holes in angle brackets to hold shelves?


----------



## Archer (Feb 15, 2012)

Desi said:
			
		

> Could it be the hole at the end of one of the blades of a standard electrical plug?
> 
> Thanks for all these "whatsits".  It is fun playing.



x2


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 16, 2012)

Desi said:


> Oh, this is just torture.  Could it be the hole at the end of one of the blades of a standard electrical plug?  It is the only thing I can think of that is old fashioned and serves no purpose, that I may have a hundred of and that handles a lot of power.  I know, your said it's not a plug.
> 
> Thanks for all these "whatsits".  It is fun playing.



+1


I was gonna guess the same.


----------



## arkipix1001 (Feb 16, 2012)

a hole on the key where you attach the chain?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 16, 2012)

Desi said:


> .......  Could it be the hole at the end of one of the blades of a standard electrical plug?........... .


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 16, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> ....and those holes actually do serve a purpose............



If you're a hack electrician, yes.






But otherwise, modern receptacles don't utilize those holes.  They're only installed to accomodate receptacles that date back to the 30's.


----------

